# Best strain for NO MUNCHIES.....



## 52065 (Jul 12, 2020)

Noob here, researching for my first grow ever. Would like recommendations for a strain that doesn’t plant me on the couch eating every damn cookie in the house! Any suggestions?


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 13, 2020)

Best strain for no munchies ? Has not been bred yet and probably never will.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 30, 2020)

^^ This 

I tend to get less munchies from very Sativa dominant strains,but I wouldn’t recommend them for someone’s first or second grow. I think northern lights has had the staying power it has had because it provides a great finished product, fits into almost any setup and is really easy to grow (tolerant of feeding mistakes, fairly pest resistant, lower odor while you dial that in etc...)


----------



## cardgenius (Jul 30, 2020)

Sativa‘s won’t give me much of the munchies but a heavy hitting Indica can have me eating until I pass out in a food coma.


----------

